# rear spoiler (trunk) extender?



## falling angel (Oct 9, 2009)

Building up a wish list of what I want to do this year to the car. Does anyone make a rear spoiler extender that doesn't cost more than a front bumper? The only gripe I have with this car is the crazy price charged for the smallest piece of plastic (ie, the rear valance)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

falling angel said:


> Building up a wish list of what I want to do this year to the car. Does anyone make a rear spoiler extender that doesn't cost more than a front bumper? The only gripe I have with this car is the crazy price charged for the smallest piece of plastic (ie, the rear valance)


It's an Audi lol not a Honda. And check out a votex one on ecs


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> It's an Audi lol not a Honda. And check out a votex one on ecs


+1. You don't own a TT, you support it.

cheers


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> +1. You don't own a TT, you support it.
> 
> cheers


^ and i have finally found my sig


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

notoriouszig said:


> ^ and i have finally found my sig




I kinda wanna make that my sig


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

notoriouszig said:


> ^ and i have finally found my sig





BBJACK27 said:


> I kinda wanna make that my sig



Gentlemen, feel free to use it. No royalties required. 

But know I've been using it in my sig on other forums (as TTQ2K2). 


cheers,

bob


----------



## falling angel (Oct 9, 2009)

:: sigh:: yea, I know all about supporting it. Just sucks that what probably cost $25 to make is marked up so high. I did like the Votex bits, might take a look in that direction. I'm still trying to find a cupra splitter at a normal price also. Cheap overseas, expensive here.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Does anyone make a replica of the larger OEM wing like the one on the 3.2?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

dogger said:


> Does anyone make a replica of the larger OEM wing like the one on the 3.2?


I don't believe so. I think there was a thread on this a little while back.
ORIR makes an extension as well. And cupra r lips can be had for around 100 in the us. Suck that they are only $30 in Europe


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I've been making composite and urethane parts for Corrados so now I plan to make some for the TT. That's why I asked. 

Would there be a market for a full one piece version of the 3.2 wing in carbon fiber or fiberglass?

I bought a Cupra R lip last week and plan to make a carbon fiber version next month. 

Any ideas for parts would be appreciated. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

dogger said:


> I've been making composite and urethane parts for Corrados so now I plan to make some for the TT. That's why I asked.
> 
> Would there be a market for a full one piece version of the 3.2 wing in carbon fiber or fiberglass?
> 
> ...


That would be a cool idea and I'm sure you'll sell some.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> That would be a cool idea and I'm sure you'll sell some.


If it fits right and priced right you will sell more than some. The big mistake most make when they introduce a new piece is they try to make profit by overpricing it, sell it cheap and the profit will come with volume. There is a small company that started making, well made and priced right, plastic and cf pieces for the evo a few years ago. They made a small fortune and had to quit doing everything else they did before plus hire people to keep.up with demand.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

dogger said:


> Does anyone make a replica of the larger OEM wing like the one on the 3.2?


Yes, there's a few companies on ebay that make them for cheap. Fitment can be hit or miss though.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

dogger said:


> Any ideas for parts would be appreciated. :beer:


Carbon fiber hatch.
TT concept vented front fenders. OSIR makes a set in fiberglass but they are expensive.
Evo-style hood vent for the radiator


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> Yes, there's a few companies on ebay that make them for cheap. Fitment can be hit or miss though.


Just looked on eBay. I found the cf add on (3.2 style). They are considerably cheaper than Osir. Not sure about figment tho. But if it didn't fit "perfect" like they state in their add, I'd send it back. Worth a shot.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Just looked on eBay. I found the cf add on (3.2 style). They are considerably cheaper than Osir. Not sure about figment tho. But if it didn't fit "perfect" like they state in their add, I'd send it back. Worth a shot.


I have been contemplating getting that CF 3.2 lip as well mainly due to its "easy on the wallet" pricing. However, its "made in China" label is holding me back some since I had a pretty crappy time with the Relentless DP fitment, another "made in China" product. Will be curious to see some pics and an install review once you're done.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Trixx has one and it fit like crap.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

paullee said:


> I have been contemplating getting that CF 3.2 lip as well mainly due to its "easy on the wallet" pricing. However, its "made in China" label is holding me back some since I had a pretty crappy time with the Relentless DP fitment, another "made in China" product. Will be curious to see some pics and an install review once you're done.


 
The stuff that is being made in China is crap. At my work we have been dealing with lots of material issues as the material is not what they say it is. The Chinese like to boast that they have documents..."We have documents. What do you want documents to say?"  

Of course there is plenty of crap being made here. But at the end of the day you get what you pay for.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

DeckManDubs said:


> The Chinese like to boast that they have documents..."We have documents. What do you want documents to say?"
> 
> Of course there is plenty of crap being made here. But at the end of the day you get what you pay for.


 LOL I can make any document you want in photoshop!


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah...will probably pass on the Ebay CF rear spoiler lip. If it's anything like the Relentless DP quality wise, it will be a PITA to install and will end up looking like a huge turd sitting on top of the trunk.


----------

